# Look Menchandise



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get thses shirts of Jackets From Look ???


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It would be pretty cool to be able to buy stuff like that. 

It's hard enough to find/buy their riding gear.


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

If you don't have a very good contact by Look, it seems very difficult to obtain them. It is probably the same as for the watches product and the various t-shirt, jacket, etc. This is some internal brand product and not available for the "traditionnal" client.

But if you have an opportunity and for the right price,why not  Maybe in ebay...


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the black Look windproof jacket, bought on eBay from a US source.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

What size jersey are you Twiggy?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Twiggy, this is on ebay at the moment and here in Aus
Look Cycling winter jacket thermal bicycle Medium brand new | eBay


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

hux said:


> What size jersey are you Twiggy?


I am usualy a xl! Why lol 

Cut Aussie I actually have one of those jackets and it is awsome in the winter!! 

all i need under it is an undershirt!on a 0degree day and even when you open the zipp you dont get to cold!!! 

Twiggy


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a look jersey in medium that some Aussie member can have - if it will fit them. I am more X's than you


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

hux said:


> I have a look jersey in medium that some Aussie member can have - if it will fit them. I am more X's than you


Hi Hux, I'm a medium, how much are you after?


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> Hi Hux, I'm a medium, how much are you after?


postage and a six pack 

PM your address and I will send it down in a satchel.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

What Twiggy has pictured is pretty much employee apparel. Its stuff we wear to events so we are more easily recognized. We have been known to sell off the "extra's" in the past, so keep an eye out, we might just do the same in the future.


----------

